# what to expect: St. Lucia to SVG?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all:
My husband and I chartered a Moorings 4200 with skipper (we can't sail) for 6 nights in early December. We've never done this before, so I have some silly questions...
We start in St. Lucia (never been there before) and end in Canouan (we're familiar with SVG). We'd like to get to the Tobago Cays ASAP. How long should the journey take, and what sort of passage can we expect from St. Lucia to SVG (slow going, high winds, etc.) on a catamaran at this time of year?
Also, while we fully hope and expect to learn a lot on this trip by participating in sailing the boat, should we be nervous about having a cat of this size with only one knowledgable sailor aboard?  
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

wannabe....
First ...relax...it ain't tough!! We did Carriacou to Martinique in one overnight sail so your distances are shorter than that and if I remember right, you will be leavng from Marigot Bay in St. Lucia. I would tell you to explore St. Lucia a bit and take a land tour...you can also easily bop over to LeMarin in Martinique for a bitof good French cooking and topless beaches!! (G)
You may expect typical sailing weather to be 15-25 knots out of the East/SE in December to it is a bit boisterous but nothing too heavy and you are sailing in the lee of the islands most of the time. It is the passages between the large islands that can catch you if you don't shorten sail a bit before coming out of the lee. 
If you can sail overnight on your charter, you can be in the Tobago keys in about 18 hours.
I think one experienced sailor is fine for the trip as long as the other charter members include one or two that are in good health and can follow orders! 
Have fun...the Tobago Cays are great. AVOID mainland St. Vincent if possible. Cariacou and Bequia are nice stops. The Doyle guide to he Windward Islands is worth getting.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't sailed this for over a decade so don't rely on my comments... but here goes.

If you start up in Rodney Bay do a stop in Marigot in St Lucia, it's one of the most delightful places in the Caribe. It's a relatively short sail from Rodney Bay and makes a perfect lunch stop.

You may need to sail west a bit to escape the lee of the Island and get some decent breezes. If you stay in closer you can have a delightful sail in flatter water and more moderate winds.

Drop in by the Pitons... they're cool.

Castries in also a funky Caribbean city.

Defintely get Chris Doyle's Cruising to the Windwards. He'll tell you everything you want to know.. current information and who knows... you might run into him down there.

Your skipper is all you need if he is competent as I am sure he is.

I don't recall the conditions between St Lucia and St Vincent other than it being a day's sail in the trades.

jef
sv shiva

There's some interesting things to see ON St Lucia


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Wife and I vacationed in St. Lucia a few years ago and chartered a sailing excursion up and down it's Caribbean coastline, but - we didn't sail to other islands from there. We spent 10 days exploring this beautiful island though and become very familiar with the locals and their customs.

If we were to return to just one place among all the Caribbean Islands we've been to, St. Lucia would definitely be it. If possible try to spend at least a couple days there.

In addition to Cam and jef's very good recommendations - stop in the eclectic town of Soufriere, at the base of the Pitons, for some unique dining and local color.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to you both for the reassurance on sailing conditions -- I'm a bit of a worrier. Perhaps we will spend a day in St. Lucia, although having lived on Grenada and mainland St. Vincent for a total of 3 years (albeit 4 years ago), we're more excited about cruising around the smaller islands as the "yachties" (of whom we were so jealous back then) do! 
BTW -- what's the concern with mainland St. Vinny these days?
(thanks again!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

True Blue -- beautiful pictures! I think I'm convinced...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

wannabe...concern is crime...some violent. Grenada med school pulled all their students out last year mid-term due to this.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This past February we did Le Marin - Pitons one day, Pitons-to a small bay on St V (petit Bayeau?) the next. It was an easy few hours sail to Bequia from there.

Spent 3 enjoyable days in Bequia - do some walking!

Bequia to Mayreau another day, the next morning to the Tobago Cays for snorkeling, then off to the lee of a nearby island for the night.

Snorkeled a reef off Petit St V next, anchored nearby for the night. Next day was to Union Island to check out of SVG, then on to Carriacou (caught a 4 foot Mahi Mahi along the way!!)

Carriacou very low key, laid back, great locals and quiet (near deserted) beaches. Spent another 3 days here. The local buses are must-dos!

An easy daysail to St Georges from Tyrell Bay where we unfortunately had to catch a flight home. St Georges hot hot hot, busy esp after Carriacou's quiet scene. Y.C. Marina was hospitable. 

All these trips were day trips, in a Bene 36.7 usually in 15-20 knot reaching breezes. Couldn't get much better!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW Faster.. you nailed it... I'm there.

Bequia is lovely... thanks for jogging my memory.

jef
sv shiva


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> wannabe...concern is crime...some violent. Grenada med school pulled all their students out last year mid-term due to this.


wow -- I had no idea that Kingstown Med. College had closed! What a shame. Thanks for the heads-up. Have conditions deteriorated elsewhere in the region?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wannabe...well, things in Trini and Venezuela seem to have deteriorated a bit in the past couple of years according to reports but other places like St.Lucia have improved with the capture of the "teefs". Most of what happens is the usual petty theft and dinghys. Lock it or lose it is the rule!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Faster -- it sounds like your trip was amazing. I'm envious that you had 10 days!

Camaraderie -- it seems that we shouldn't have to worry about an overnight mooring in St. Vincent -- right? 

Thanks again for all of the input. This trip has been a dream of ours for 7 years, so I'm obsessing a little. Ok, a lot.

PS -- is Undine still the owner of Salt Whistle Bay?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wannabe...I'd lock up boat and dinghy and motor and I would not be walking around town after dark...take a cab. Other than that common sense stuff...have a great time!! BTW...our friends run a Privelege Cat in the Tobago Cays as a charter boat...if you see "Lost Our Marbles" say hi from Cam & they'll show ya the good spots!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

wannabe75 said:


> Faster -- it sounds like your trip was amazing. I'm envious that you had 10 days!


It was great - actually more like 12 days - our second time down there and we are contemplating another trip Feb 2008.
[/quote]PS -- is Undine still the owner of Salt Whistle Bay?[/quote]

We went for a drink at the resort there (not sure re: the owner) and rediscovered that down there the rum is the cheap part of the drink!! Sat in these neat stone & thatch table & benches - until we realized they were crawling with ants!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ah, Faster -- ants, schmantz. It's the cockroaches I hate! And those huge millipede-like critters.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I lived in St lucia for a couple of years in my youth. Although I didnt sail around the other islands we did manage to charter out of Marigot bay on occasions for day trips, snorkeling etc. As you can imagine I was able to see all wonderous things in lovely St Lucia(no other island compares from what I've been told). Lived in Black Bay, the only black sand beach I know of in that part of the carib. Spent alot of time in Soufriere(scuba,snorkelling)with excellent food and views found at the Dasheene resturant, Rodney Bay, Castries. Hot spring sulfur baths near the volcanco is a must. The volcano itself does not offer alot to see except bubbling mud, lol. Eat at the Green Parrot in Castries if you get a chance. Spectacular view over Castries and points north. Great rain forest above Soufriere to explore(bring a local)Excellent golf near Sandels, I believe the 10th most challenging nine hole in the world. When you loose a ball here dont bother looking for it, lol. If you have time rent a jeep make the drive down toward View Fort ask the locals for directions to Honeymoon beach(windward side up from club med a couple of miles). You will be the only soul around on this vast ocean front range. The light house in Vieux fort is nice with a good view of St Vincents on a clear day. Horse back riding, topless beach, windsurfing, volleyball all found on the beach near club med.. Great dining at club med as well and they will allow you to pay for a night of fun and food if you desire.


Now do I qualify to be your tour guide? If so lets go!!!!  

Have fun and fair winds

Jeff


----------

